# That Cincinnati promo is proof Losses will never hurt MJF.



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

He's a fantastic heel, and a really great mic worker.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

I wouldn't say he's quite on the Rock's level, but he's one of the best mic workers out there today. As long as he stays away from Jericho I'll be happy.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

DZ Crew said:


> I wouldn't say he's quite on the Rock's level, but he's one of the best mic workers out there today. As long as he stays away from Jericho I'll be happy.


he the closest thing to The Rock is by that I mean 99 Rock when he wore the fancy shirts and bury the living shit out of everyone on the mic (see Bill Gunn for starters lol)


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I wish the crowd reacted more with asshole chants as he completely roasted them lol. He almost laughed himself when she replied to him.

4:05 he is really enjoying it


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That promo was brutal and awesome. I think MJF is now in my top 5 favorite AEW guys after Bryan, Punk, Malakai and Darby. Jericho, Moxley, Starks and heel Cole/Omega would be in my top 10.

Honestly I'm waiting for a feud between MJF and Punk, the promos would be great.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Emmanuelle said:


> That promo was brutal and awesome. I think MJF is now in my top 5 favorite AEW guys after Bryan, Punk, Malakai and Darby. Jericho, Moxley, Starks and heel Cole/Omega would be in my top 10.
> 
> Honestly I'm waiting for a feud between MJF and Punk, the promos would be great.


MJF and Punk is going to be lit hopfully that Punks next feud when he done with Team Taz.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

He doesn't have the mic skills of The Rock, but he's a damn good shit talker and the most over heel in this company.


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

RLT1981 said:


> MJF and Punk is going to be lit hopfully that Punks next feud when he done with Team Taz.


DEFINITELY gonna be lit!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Put it this way, he survived this.  






Losing 1 out of 4 in a feud isn't really buried.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

It’s amazing just how bad Jericho is.

MJF came off as a completely different character tonight.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hes lower after the jericho feud then where he started, he aint survive shit yet. We'll see what happens in the coming months


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

MJF is a great talent. In fact if I had to vote the first aew guy that wwe would try to poach it would be mjf.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Rise said:


> MJF is a great talent. In fact if I had to vote the first aew guy that wwe would try to poach it would be mjf.


Completely agree. Dude has serious talent on the mic, and he doesn't do that dumbass no-selling gymnastics shit that half of the AEW roster does. When his contract comes up I do hope WWE put in a serious attempt to bring him over.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

He's got the promo ability and the shithead heel character to really remain at a high level regardless of what is done, and he did a heel promo exactly like one should in this day and age. Insults to people live where they can respond is great, I much prefer stuff like that than Max Caster and the random edgy references. It also comes across way better.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

that promo was attitude era vibes and people loved it. social justice warriors im sure will be coming out in full swing. Really enjoyed it and i hope we get more of this in many ways. he gets the crowd fired up, that is what a proper heel is supposed to do. which is why ive always said the elite are trash heels and dont even really act much like ones. just like nerds with a little attitude. not taking away from them as talents.I like most of them, just saying. 

no one gives a shit if he wins or loses. Anyways it will be cool when hes a world champ one day. aew has a bunch of guys that will be great as world champs one day


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Losses shouldnt affect anybody.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I wish the crowd reacted more with asshole chants as he completely roasted them lol. He almost laughed himself when she replied to him.
> 
> 4:05 he is really enjoying it


Ignoring the elephant in the room of “where is the rest of the Pinnacle?”

That segment was perfect and had attitude era vibes.

Nobody cares that MJF lost to Jericho because they know that this feud was booked by jericho to stroke his own ego. That’s why it was Jericho’s 5 labours and not the inner circle’s 5 labours.

MJF’s first 5 minutes away from Jericho is better than anything he’s done with Jericho in the last 12 months. 

Props to Pillman too as he also gave a solid showing.

Also good to see Wardlow back doing what he does best.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

That was the best pro wrestling, non-4th-wall-breaking promo I've seen since I remember. Campy, edgy, low brow, but still skillful and full of charisma. More of that!


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

If you'd have told me his next fued would go from Jerticho to Pillman JR, I'd be disappointed. But he made me want to see this match now. This was old school Roddy Piper type stuff here. Loved it.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

MJF is so good.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

He can sure get a lot of heat, that’s for sure.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF is annoying! But damn he can sure talk. 🎤 

Mic skills: 9/10.. perhaps even a 10/10


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

It was a good promo once he really starting hammering in on the actual people but the whole first half with the whole "oh actually I really dislike cicinatti and by the way the local sports team sucks" I'm over with.
Taz ad-libbing as a fellow Long Islander was funny as fuck tho.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Jericho wasted 1 year of MJF’s career putting it on ice. Can’t wait for the MF to retire.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

how the fuck are you gonna put him in the same sentence as the rock if he's never popped the fuck out of a crowd as a face?

you need to take it easy

amazing promo tonight though. methanie was some attitude era shit


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Jericho wasted a year in his career, Pillman JR is a good filler feud for him before AEW can build him up to be a TNT champion.

I think Miro will drop the TNT title at Grand Slam to Kingston and then MJF will take the belt of Kingston.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Jericho wasted 1 year of MJF’s career putting it on ice. Can’t wait for the MF to retire.


bad take brother.
jericho is the biggest mainstream star in aew. or he was when this first happened. mjf cutting heel promos to an empty arena or going over guys like max caster for a year wasnt gonna do shit for him in the long run.

he was 3-0 against jericho and lost the blowoff via dusty finish. doesn't hurt him.

plus jericho cant retire before aew debuts in new york or before his cruise.

agree jericho isnt great in ring anymore and hes bloated, a lardass and gets winded from running the ropes.....but he can still generate money as an in ring talent so why throw that away?

hes been shit as a face color commentator too. would rather have him as a sparingly used talent


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That was an amazing segment

MJF really brought it - and they kept seeding the Wardlow stuff

crowd is gonna pop when Wardlow turns


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Seth Grimes said:


> Completely agree. Dude has serious talent on the mic, and he doesn't do that dumbass no-selling gymnastics shit that half of the AEW roster does. When his contract comes up I do hope WWE put in a serious attempt to bring him over.


He won’t be able to do 10% of what he did in that promo in WWE

why would you ever want that - it’ll be Vince poopy jokes and Miz-lite mate

c’mon now


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> If you'd have told me his next fued would go from Jerticho to Pillman JR, I'd be disappointed. But he made me want to see this match now. This was old school Roddy Piper type stuff here. Loved it.


Its all about getting some heat back

he can beat Pillman and move on to the next one


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

For me … mjf needs to cheat to win. i can’t suspend belief that he can beat a lot of guys clean


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

MJF made his best promo of his career tonight, he was a great shit talker but he really went low to talk about life life crack head step mom of Pillman. I wonder if ran it by Pillman first or just said it in front of him live.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Was great, MJF v Punk has got to happen after Punk is done with team Tazz.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Still not entirely convinced but this was really entertaining. The Pillman moment, too. Good shit.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Agree. He got all his heat back in that promo.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

MJF can lose to Marko Stunt and still be fine after one promo like that. Thats what I'm hoping for, they have absolutely no excuses if he is not the main guy in the next 10 years or so.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Hephaesteus said:


> Hes lower after the jericho feud then where he started, he aint survive shit yet. We'll see what happens in the coming months


Ok hepatitis.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes, he can keep his heat. Good heels can, so long as they aren't truly buried. His match with Jericho was super competitive so there was no burial. This feud will allow him to build up more of the danger again though. If they can take it to the next PPV, and Punk with team Taz to the next ppv, then I think everyone will be ready for that one... unless Punk is very serious about being end of career Terry Funk (which he might be. His choice) and working with people who need a chance to get over. If it ain't Punk next, then they have a large roster of people.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Ok hepatitis.


 Its funny because the first three letters in this name are the same as that "insult." Not particularly clever, but


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Hephaesteus said:


> Its funny because the first three letters in this name are the same as that "insult." Not particularly clever, but


Ok hepatitis


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

To say he is anywhere near the level of The Rock is straight up delusional! He is good on the mic, but not so hot in the ring. With the influx of ex-WWE talent coming in that can run circles around him in the ring, this may be his ceiling in AEW. He will cut a hot promo, but be stuck in the midcard.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

A real heel back in the day had every fan wanting to kill him. So mjf is doing good lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RLT1981 said:


> MJF has the mic skills of The Rock so no matter how many losses he takes all you gotta do is give him a mic and gets all his heat back just like The Rock did so don't worry MJF fans he is going to be just fine.


*Just because MJF is talented enough to overcome the bullshit booking he deals with doesn't mean it needs to continue. An entire year of his career was wasted and he's worse off for it than he was last summer. By the way, no one in this company will ever match The Rock on the mic.*


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Just because MJF is talented enough to overcome the bullshit booking he deals with doesn't mean it needs to continue. An entire year of his career was wasted and he's worse off for it than he was last summer. By the way, no one in this company will ever match The Rock on the mic.*


maybe not quite on the rock level but he prob the closest thing to it today with the shit talking reminds me of classic Rock in 99 with the $500 shirts and also I agree the booking don't need to keep happening but Rock was always book like shit aswell and took alot of losses but always got his heat back on the mic that why I was comparing the two.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

One thing I like is that even though MJF's promo was extremely insulting to Pillman, Pillman came out of this like 10x hotter than he was last week


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Ok hepatitis


Intel says what?


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Hephaesteus said:


> Intel says what?


Ok hepatitis


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Ok hepatitis


Incel says what?


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

The promo was intense. I actually was wondering if he went too far.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Yep. As I've said, MJF is a made man.

Cannot wait to see him feud with Punk. That probably happens after Full Gear.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Hephaesteus said:


> Incel says what?


Ok hepatitis


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Someone send OP a Rocky promo please.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Great promo/segment aside, Pillman Jr. on paper seems like a big step down for someone like MJF at this point, though I really enjoyed the last feud they had, so I won't complain as long as MJF moves onto something big afterward.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Jedah said:


> Yep. As I've said, MJF is a made man.
> 
> Cannot wait to see him feud with Punk. That probably happens after Full Gear.



whats good about him feuding with punk is he will say a lot of facts that will piss cm punk fans off. It will be a good feud


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> whats good about him feuding with punk is he will say a lot of facts that will piss cm punk fans off. It will be a good feud


I'm fairly sure he'll come out on top of it too and give CM Punk his first AEW loss, catalyzing a heel turn for Punk at some point.

And I also believe he will eventually be the one to beat Hangman after Hangman takes the title off Kenny.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MJF isn't even close to the Rock, but he's really, really good. Its amazing how bad the Jericho feud was. As much as a guy like Jericho would hate to hear it, he was a lot better when produced under Vince McMahon.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree with this statement, but there was no good reason for Jericho to go over him. Who's he going to leach onto next?


----------



## luvwrasslin (Mar 10, 2021)

If he can lay off the bargain bin heat, he would be, “your mother should have aborted u!” very original maxwell🙄


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Soul Rex said:


> Someone send OP a Rocky promo please.


The Rock is my alltime favorite so I know him pretty well.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

cai1981 said:


> To say he is anywhere near the level of The Rock is straight up delusional! He is good on the mic, but not so hot in the ring. With the influx of ex-WWE talent coming in that can run circles around him in the ring, this may be his ceiling in AEW. He will cut a hot promo, but be stuck in the midcard.


LOL, no one is more protected than MJF. You are naive if you don't think that he will be their top heel.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> He won’t be able to do 10% of what he did in that promo in WWE
> 
> why would you ever want that - it’ll be Vince poopy jokes and Miz-lite mate
> 
> c’mon now


Yeah cause CM Punk's pipe bomb was super PG. Totally didn't wish death on the boss himself, and rip into their family as a whole. Stop saying dumb shit now homie.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I think this promo was borderline bad taste. I get pillman family OK it and that bit sets up an opportunity for pillman jnr but some of the stuff was juvenile and bad taste the swallow comment for example. I would place that as worse than Castor saying some stuff on a pre edited YouTube show. But mjf won't get the same treatment as he gets paid too much.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I'd have him Scott steiner or rik rude or bully Ray level on mic. Nowhere near rock level.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Don’t insult the Rock by comparing MJF to him. MJF isn’t on that level. He’s not that great of a heel.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I thought this was one of the best promo segments AEW has had. Everyone came out of it looking great. Brian Pillman Jr continues to make big strides. He can be a big star in the future. This was great classic heel vs babyface stuff.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Outlaw91 said:


> LOL, no one is more protected than MJF. You are naive if you don't think that he will be their top heel.


Keep on believing that as that's what Tony "Con" wants you and his talent to believe. The more and more WWE talent "Con" gets his hands on, the more the MJF's and other AEW Foundation talent will get pushed to the side.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

RLT1981 said:


> The Rock is my alltime favorite so I know him pretty well.



MJF is a good mic worker, but there's levels to this fucking shiet, put respect on the name of the man that coul control the crowd with just a gesture, MJF ain't even close.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The promo was great, MJF is probably the best mic worker in AEW. (I still put Jericho higher if he really wants to put in the effort)
But let´s not forget it was extremely cheap heat. Insulting the audience/hometown and Brian Pillman who was from Ohio. Let´s see him do it again where he only talks about his opponent.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Soul Rex said:


> MJF is a good mic worker, but there's levels to this fucking shiet, put respect on the name of the man that coul control the crowd with just a gesture, MJF ain't even close.


I agree noone can control a crowd like The Rock. I was saying when it came to his trash talking it about as close as I've seen to The Rock.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

He does it well, but attacking the host city is low hanging fruit.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

RLT1981 said:


> I agree noone can control a crowd like The Rock. I was saying when it came to his trash talking it about as close as I've seen to The Rock.


Not even the best trash talking in his company, Punk and Jericho are a level above, but he is good.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Agreed.

Now let Wardlow destroy him.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

He reverted back to his pre-AEW character this week and it was amazing. He plays that character so much better than his sneaky, suck up gimmick he's been doing since AEW started. Hopefully he keeps it going because his heat could get nuclear.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

Soul Rex said:


> Not even the best trash talking in his company, Punk and Jericho are a level above, but he is good.


Punk went low with his trash talk. It is easy to break the 4th wall and discuss real life things to create heat. Jericho on the other hand, has one of my all time favourite insults ever when talking to Steph and Rhyno.

"I'm gonna take care of that smelly, greasy, nasty animal.. And I'm gonna get you too, Rhyno".


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I think Pillman came of as a goof just standing there while his family gets attacked on an absurdly personal level.
He should've run in and then maybe cut a promo.

I'm not impressed with the whole "this is mid" bit but he is good I think. Whatever Max Castor said looked pretty harmless compared to this.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

DaveRA said:


> For me … mjf needs to cheat to win. i can’t suspend belief that he can beat a lot of guys clean


That's literally what makes a heel a heel, He cheats to win


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Outlaw91 said:


> LOL, no one is more protected than MJF. You are naive if you don't think that he will be their top heel.


He's going to be world champion within 2 years.


----------

